# has anyone heard about



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

HOPE animal assisted crisis response? my delta contact told me abt a open house they are having here and i am going to it, but was wondering if anyone was/is involved or had looked into it before? i have a website but i havent gotten a chance to really look at it yet HOPE Animal-Assisted Crisis Response Home Page


----------

